# Isle of Wight Randonee, Sun 3rd May 2009



## CopperBrompton (2 Mar 2009)

http://cycleisland.co.uk/

Who else fancies this? It's free, and there's online pre-registration for the East Cowes start.

I'm going to be heading over on the Saturday evening, and staying in a guesthouse in Cowes both the night before and night after (there's a chain-link ferry across to East Cowes).

Anyone any experience of getting a trike on trains from London to Southampton?

Ben


----------



## Bollo (2 Mar 2009)

I'm on it. Local train journey from Winch for me.

Getting a trike on? Mmmmmm. To be fair to SWT you stand more chance than with most other companies and I've never had a problem with the staff. I think its only the 450s that go to Scumton, the 444's are used for the Pompey run, but I might be wrong. There's a reasonable amount of bike space on the 450s but it can get clogged with luggage, though this is less likely at off-peak times. I've managed to get a tandem on in the past, but not from London

PM hackers (hackbike666). He's a SWT driver so he might know the score.


----------



## Bollo (2 Mar 2009)

Oooh ohhh. Just remembered that last year they had engineering works on that weekend so I ended up driving to Southampton (I could have ridden but give a man a break!). Might be worth checking for similar this year.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Mar 2009)

Driving is not an option for me - even a Brompton is a tight fit in my car!

I have to say all the train companies seem fine on commuter services, but I haven't yet tried an Intercity one.

Will PM hackers as you suggest, thanks.


----------



## Bollo (3 Mar 2009)

For the record, I've muddled the 444s and the 450s.  Shame, thy name is Bollo.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Mar 2009)

It's all Greek to me anyway, guv!

Have PMed Hackers and pointed him to the thread.

Ben


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2009)

I'll be there again, for the tenth year. I get the train from Waterloo to Portsmouth and have never had any problem getting the bikes, there are normally five of us, on the train, even if there are more bikes on the train than are allowed. The staff at Waterloo, and on the train are understanding and have not said anything. I stay near to the start at Kite Hill campsite near Wootten and start at 9.00. Anyone who cares to join us are welcome.


----------



## CopperBrompton (3 Mar 2009)

Thanks, Paulus. Why Portsmouth rather than Southampton?


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Thanks, Paulus. Why Portsmouth rather than Southampton?



Do NOT ask that question down here if you want to live!

There is a certain "rivalry"


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2009)

I shall be there as usual, probably on the Trike

Across from Portsmouth on the Gunwharf ferry and start from Wootton.

As an aside there is pre-registration at both Wootton and Cowes


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2009)

I've done the round island route a couple of times in September on a special tourist board weekend event . Is it the same sort of thing, i.e. fairly informal 65 mile route from Ryde to Ryde?

This one - http://www.sunseaandcycling.com/


----------



## Bollo (4 Mar 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Thanks, Paulus. Why Portsmouth rather than Southampton?


The polite answer is that the crossings are a bit quicker from Pompey all other things being equal. The Red Funnel from Southampton has to trundle down Southampton Water for about half an hour before making it to into the Solent. Both are interesting little journeys in their own right as there's plenty to see on the crossing.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Mar 2009)

Cool, I shall look at a Portsmouth crossing, then. 

Rich, there are various start points. I'm starting at East Cowes.


----------



## Bollo (4 Mar 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Cool, I shall look at a Portsmouth crossing, then.
> 
> Rich, there are various start points. I'm starting at East Cowes.



I think the Pompey ferries go to Ryde or Fishbourne. Cowes is only served by the Southampton ferry. You can start at any of the checkpoints though, so unless you're determined to start at Cowes then this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Mar 2009)

Ah, I may revert to plan A, then, since I'm pre-registered there


----------



## Bollo (4 Mar 2009)

See you there. It's only half a mile from Southampton Central Station to the Red Funnel terminal but the roads are a bit tricksey. Worth having a look at a map.

If you see a fat man on a dirty Litespeed then that's me. Come and say hello.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Mar 2009)

And if you see a trike struggling slowly up a hill, that'll be me.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2009)

The route


----------



## Bollo (7 Mar 2009)

Slight bump!

C or anyone else - is there a reliable gpx version of the route anywhere? I always seem to ballsup the bit between Yarmouth and Freshwater. I remember getting one of bikely or similar last year but it proved to be a little untrustworthy.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Mar 2009)

The Bikely route is a "touring" version.

I don't know where you will get a gpx.


----------



## Bollo (7 Mar 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> The Bikely route is a "touring" version.
> 
> I don't know where you will get a gpx.



Thanks C. I usually hand-craft my routes using only the finest quality mouse-clicks, but I'd rather not be arsed for the IoW if someone else has got there first. I think most of the routing sites allow you to download routes in gpx or some other gps-compatible format these days.

It was the first serious run-out last year for my edge and I was *ahem* a little naive *ahem* - the thing spent the first 20 miles of the ride telling me to U-turn before I found the 'Stop Navigating' option.  I'm more savvy now and Mapsource has been updated enough to make it usuable. If I have time I'll try and knock up a route and upload it somewhere.


----------



## oxbob (8 Mar 2009)

Is it this route? http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/va/isle-of-wight/460673215607


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

oxbob said:


> Is it this route? http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/va/isle-of-wight/460673215607




No... If you see my previous post with the map, this one follows the coast, where the Randonnee cuts in through Niton, and alse cuts of the western corner with a cycle route.


----------



## montage (8 Mar 2009)

Tempted, as I can more or less see the IoW from my house


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

I just had a thought - if someone who did it last year (Me?) had it on the "Garmin Training Centre" and could find a way oof exporting it as a GPX file then they could put it up on the internet.

So here is my route from last year...... Link


----------



## montage (8 Mar 2009)

How hilly is it?


----------



## Bollo (8 Mar 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> I just had a thought - if someone who did it last year (Me?) had it on the "Garmin Training Centre" and could find a way oof exporting it as a GPX file then they could put it up on the internet.
> 
> So here is my route from last year...... Link



Share->download .gpx

Job's a good'n. Thanks C - I would have followed my own route last year but its got the odd detour (and not shortcuts either ).


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

There are a few flat bits!

Seriously....

Starting at Kite Hill, the route "undulates" between here and Cowes, with a couple of sharp climbs.

From Cowes there is a steady climb and then it again undulates to Freshwater

From here there is a climb to Blackgang (571 feet) then a long sweep and climb to Niton (420 feet) and Wroxall.

Then it undulates (all under 200 feet) back to Kite Hill.

The route I linked above will have elevation data once it is fully loaded.

PS - Montage - where are you based?

PM me if you would rather not make it public...


----------



## Bollo (8 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> How hilly is it?



According to C's track opened up in tracklogs, there's just over 1400m of climbing in 63 miles. There are lots of little ups and downs which aren't usually picked up by mapping programs though, and which can make it feel like more.


----------



## Bollo (8 Mar 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> The route I linked above will have elevation data once it is fully loaded.



Wondered where the heights had gone.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Mar 2009)

Bollo said:


> Wondered where the heights had gone.



When you upload there is a warning that elevation data may take up to 24 hours to be added


----------



## CopperBrompton (8 Mar 2009)

24 hours? Makes it sound like they have to send a little man out there with a barometer and a set square.


----------



## johnnyh (9 Mar 2009)

definitely doing this one, does anyone know good B&B's for the night before, or other accommodation is heading across from Portsmouth???


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> 24 hours? Makes it sound like they have to send a little man out there with a barometer and a set square.



On the IoW they triangulate heights from the burning bodies of Overners placed on hill tops.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Mar 2009)

<Makes mental note to make sure I've finished the ride by sunset>


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2009)

I'm doing the place a disservice. The day itself is one of my favourite rides out - very friendly and very well organised for absolutely no pennies, although its good form to stuff a few quid in the tin. The local PTAs also make a real effort.

The IoW is an interesting mix of the gentile and the quite genuinely rough, all mixed with a bit of insular island mentality. Cowes is my particular whipping boy - I've had a few issues there both on and off the bike.


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Thanks, Paulus. Why Portsmouth rather than Southampton?



Hi there Ben, been away for a few days. I prefer Portsmouth to Southampton because it is quicker on the the train, fast train is 1hr 30 mins from Waterloo, then onto the Wight link catamaran and 15 mins later you are in Ryde. I start at kite Hill near Wooton so it is a 20 min ride to the start, although i stay in a B+B very near to the start


----------



## Paulus (9 Mar 2009)

johnnyh said:


> definitely doing this one, does anyone know good B&B's for the night before, or other accommodation is heading across from Portsmouth???




Hi there johnny, I stayed at this place last year, it's a bit different but comfortable and only 5 minutes from the start at Kite Hill.

http://www.island-charters-bandb.co.uk/charter_boats.asp


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Mar 2009)

Makes sense, Paulus, but I'm now booked into a B&B at Cowes (got the last room!), so the Southampton route makes more sense this time.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Mar 2009)

..hmm...this might be doable...drive down, car over on ferry...is there a hostel or something?.....the longer ride looks like it might kill me loadsa fun

..not sure yet...though...

last time I was in Cowes I got drunk and fell off a boat...is that allowed still?


----------



## johnnyh (9 Mar 2009)

Paulus said:


> Hi there johnny, I stayed at this place last year, it's a bit different but comfortable and only 5 minutes from the start at Kite Hill.
> 
> http://www.island-charters-bandb.co.uk/charter_boats.asp



that is certainly different, but sounds pretty cool.

BoaB, getting drunk and falling off a boat are surely the only rock 'n' roll ways to behave


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Mar 2009)

> BoaB, getting drunk and falling off a boat are surely the only rock 'n' roll ways to behave


..

...ha! yeah that and removing TV sets from 10th floor windows..nah I'll stick to falling off boats.


----------



## Bollo (9 Mar 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> last time I was in Cowes I got drunk and fell off a boat...is that allowed still?



It's not just allowed, it's mandatory!

Get yo ass on dat ferry.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Mar 2009)

> Get yo ass on dat ferry.


you know I think I might just do that...erm is this like atouring trip or a racey trip? Galaxy or Bianchi? Hi vis or lycra?

Bianchi would be my preference...ok now for hotel...hmmm that boat up top looks cool...I bet I could fall of that ok...


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Mar 2009)

Strictly touring here :-)


----------



## Bollo (10 Mar 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> you know I think I might just do that...erm is this like atouring trip or a racey trip? Galaxy or Bianchi? Hi vis or lycra?
> 
> Bianchi would be my preference...ok now for hotel...hmmm that boat up top looks cool...I bet I could fall of that ok...



Its a broad church. You'll see bents, full-on road bikes, tourers, sit-up-and-begs and a few MTBs. Dress to impress. If your shoes are casual, you're not coming in.


----------



## ufkacbln (10 Mar 2009)

Depends on you - one of the great things about this ride is the way everyone "gels"

No matter what you ride you will fall in with a group that suits you, especially on a ferry


----------



## Bollo (12 Mar 2009)

Bumpy again.

All those coming from London Village may want to check out the engineering works on the day. SWT and railtrack strike again (last year no trains to Soton )

Scroll down to 03/05/2009

http://www.southwesttrains.co.uk/SWTrains/Timetablesearch/ServiceAlterations.htm


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Mar 2009)

Ok call me a plank but where does this thing start from?? Cowes?? I cant see a start point quoted on the website.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Mar 2009)

There are several start-points. I'm starting from East Cowes.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2009)

Most visitors start at Cowes or Kite Hill depending on which ferry they have caught.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Ok call me a plank but where does this thing start from?? Cowes?? I cant see a start point quoted on the website.



There are six start/check points, and you finish back at the one you start from. This year is anti clockwise, so I'll start at Kite Hill as usual, then the next is East Cowes, Yarmouth, Whitwell, Alverstone, and Bembridge then back to Kite Hill.


----------



## Paulus (16 Mar 2009)

I have just checked the SWT website, and there is engineering work at Wimbledon on sunday the 3rd of may, trains are diverted and will take up to 45 mins longer to get to Portsmouth. Fortunately I am travelling on the saturday and bank holiday monday when services are running normally.


----------



## montage (18 Mar 2009)

Hmmm I'm going to do it!
Seems silly to with it being so close and all, ferry from portsmouth for me


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Mar 2009)

so where is everybody staying?? If I go I wanna be where the gang is so to speak


----------



## CopperBrompton (19 Mar 2009)

I'm staying in Cowes


----------



## Paulus (20 Mar 2009)

I'm staying near to the Kite Hill start.


----------



## johnnyh (21 Mar 2009)

I need to book some accommodation fast by the sound of it... else sleep in the gutter


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Mar 2009)

Have a look for ferry /accommodation deals as there are some savings.

Alternatively Southsea has a massive range of places to stay within easy reach of the ferry


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Mar 2009)

*Me too!*

I'm intending to cycle from Littlehampton, pop over, do the Randonee, and cycle back to Littlehampton all on the Sunday  - how mad am I?

I can't sem to get the Wightlink website to give me a fare for footpassengers though!

Looking forward to this now...(must get some miles in very soon!)


----------



## montage (21 Mar 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> so where is everybody staying?? If I go I wanna be where the gang is so to speak




at home 

Portsmouth and southsea will have countless places to stay if you cannot find any on the IoW.


----------



## montage (21 Mar 2009)

Oh and where are other people who are getting the wightlink going to start?


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Mar 2009)

montage said:


> Oh and where are other people who are getting the wightlink going to start?



I'm intending to get the 8.15 ferry, and start from Wootton - if I've got it planned right!?


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> I'm intending to get the 8.15 ferry, and start from Wootton - if I've got it planned right!?



Or maybe going from Pompey to Fishbourne now, perhaps earlier too...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Apr 2009)

ok i'm booked into a place to say in Ryde the night B4. Do I need to pre book a ferry or just roll on roll off? I'll leave the car in portsmouth or ride down along the coast.


----------



## montage (11 Apr 2009)

Did the randonee route the other day. HIIIILLLYY.
I believe you can just roll on roll off, tis what I did last time I went. £14.20 was the cost of my ticket :S


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Apr 2009)

Hilly??????????? hmmmm....Bianchi double or galaxy triple...erm...me thinks galaxy but the Bianchi is cooler and posseses greater pulling power me thinks...call me shallow.


----------



## montage (11 Apr 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Hilly??????????? hmmmm....Bianchi double or galaxy triple...erm...me thinks galaxy but the Bianchi is cooler and posseses greater pulling power me thinks...call me shallow.



If it is good at pulling, I'll be sitting on your wheel for the windy straights  Go for the Bianchi - it is worth the pain!


----------



## CopperBrompton (11 Apr 2009)

Hills? What were they thinking putting hills there?!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Apr 2009)

The 08:15 ferry is higly busy with bikes, and there is also a queue for tickets. If you can book it will save you time and guarrantee that you don't miss the ferry.


----------



## somersetflyer (11 Apr 2009)

I will be riding it for the first time on my Grasshopper, crossing over to Yarmouth for the start


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2009)

2 for 1 special offer:
http://www.wightlink.co.uk/special-offers/offers/2for1-foot-passenger-return.aspx


----------



## johnnyh (12 Apr 2009)

hills, there are hills.... pah! I laugh at the hills and ... oh you mean up hills and not just down hills


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Apr 2009)

Do you think there's still time for us to get a petition together to ensure all the hills go in the correct downward direction?


----------



## StuAff (12 Apr 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Do you think there's still time for us to get a petition together to ensure all the hills go in the correct downward direction?



Nice thought.....!!  The ones on the short route (which I did last year) were bad enough.....


----------



## johnnyh (12 Apr 2009)

well, hills that go up... I can only add.... bugger!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2009)

We could petition for one of these


----------



## PaulM (12 Apr 2009)

*Me too.*

I'll be doing it again this year, for the third time. Will probably pre-book the 8:15 ferry from Portsmouth. I have a choice of recumbents this year: either the Catrike Speed which I did it on last year, Or the Bachetta Bellandare that I've just acquired. I am finding the latter rather hard to keep in a straight line when going uphill at the moment. That could be quite a disadvantage on this rather hilly ride.


----------



## Bollo (12 Apr 2009)

johnnyh said:


> hills, there are hills.... pah! I laugh at the hills and ... oh you mean up hills and not just down hills



There are no hills, its just that the Isle of Wight sucks.


----------



## montage (13 Apr 2009)

I'm going to try and pre book and use the 2 for 1 offer....anybody fancy being the other part of that 2? 

I think it is £14 for a ticker (despite £11 being advertised :S ) so that makes £7 each...far more wallet friendly!


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2009)

Montage, I'd be happy to go halves with you. I was planning to just buy a ticket on the day (the offer has that option), as I did last year (but then I was on a later catamaran, I think..). But booking in advance for the 8.15 looks like a good idea.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Apr 2009)

Make sure you agree on the ferry!

For those not in the know, the "FastCat" leaves from Portsmouth Harbour and takes limited bikes. It also goes to the Main pier in Ryde. This is then a 2.5 mile to Kite Hill

The main vehicle ferry is around the corner towards the fishing harbour. It takes unlimited bikes, and goes to Fishbourne which is a few hunderd yards from Kite Hill.

My suggestion would be the latter.


----------



## StuAff (13 Apr 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Make sure you agree on the ferry!
> 
> For those not in the know, the "FastCat" leaves from Portsmouth Harbour and takes limited bikes. It also goes to the Main pier in Ryde. This is then a 2.5 mile to Kite Hill
> 
> ...



Good point. I won't have that problem, I'll be on my Jetstream (last year they were perfectly happy to have it in the cabin folded).


----------



## montage (13 Apr 2009)

StuAff said:


> Good point. I won't have that problem, I'll be on my Jetstream (last year they were perfectly happy to have it in the cabin folded).



So which ferry you getting?


----------



## montage (13 Apr 2009)

Or is a group of us meeting up at a certain time to catch the same ferry? I fancy following cunobelin as he seems to know what he is doing


----------



## StuAff (14 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> Or is a group of us meeting up at a certain time to catch the same ferry? I fancy following cunobelin as he seems to know what he is doing



PM'd you.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Apr 2009)

montage said:


> So which ferry you getting? :?:



I was intending to get the 7.15 ferry, to Fishbourne, but only because I thought the 8.15 ferry may be really well crowded. But, I'm not sure I'll be there now...I'll defo try tho'.....may not ride down from Littlehampton now, i might just do the Island, and train there/back.


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2009)

So the event is getting nearer, how are we going to recognise one another, apart from the ones that ae wearing CC jerseys? Could I suggest that some coloured tape on the handlebars or crossbar, say, blue to match the colour of the C C jersey?


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Apr 2009)

I think I'll be pretty easy to recognise:





(Though I may or may not have the fairing on.)

I'll also be the one doing 1.8mph while gasping for breath uphill.

Ben


----------



## Paulus (21 Apr 2009)

With that fairing on you may not need to pedal on some parts of the island if the wind is in the right direction


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Apr 2009)

As a cyclist, you should know that the wind is always in the wrong direction, even when riding a circular route ...


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2009)

I'll be on a Dahon (not that common last year), wearing lots of black, and a very loud jersey (how loud? Metallica loud!). Simple.


----------



## johnnyh (21 Apr 2009)

looking forward to this, went out today and did 60 miles just to make sure I was able


----------



## montage (21 Apr 2009)

I will be on a red felt, red helmet, with grey and black jersey I guess. Might bother to put something on the handlebars (blue tape idea?) but not fussed.


----------



## montage (21 Apr 2009)

Better idea...why don't we all ride in the opposite direction to everybody else? It will be easy to see the cycle chatters then


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 Apr 2009)

Good idea, Montage. Maybe fit CycleChat-branded spikes on the front, for easier progress through the crowds?


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Apr 2009)

Paulus said:


> With that fairing on you may not need to pedal on some parts of the island if the wind is in the right direction



My fairing is bigger!





[/IMG]

I still have a speed wobble on the wheel I buckled and am awaiting replacements so ifthey arrive I will be on the Catrike, however I don't fancy such a long trip with a dodgy wheel, especially with the speeds on some of those downhills!

So I may end up on the Thorn as ithasn't hasn't done the trip yet.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> My fairing is bigger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those walls and those pebbles look familiar!


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2009)

... and so they should!


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Apr 2009)

StuAff said:


> Those walls and those pebbles look familiar!



Is that Southsea castle....?

Nice trike, by the way....!

...and is that 'The Green man' Cunobelin....?


----------



## Bollo (23 Apr 2009)

stoatsngroats said:


> ...and is that 'The Green man' Cunobelin....?



I think I passed Cunobelin in last year's Randonee, in which case his Avatar is actually just a picture of him.


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Apr 2009)

Bollo said:


> I think I passed Cunobelin in last year's Randonee, in which case his Avatar is actually just a picture of him.


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Apr 2009)

Thanks!






Me leaving a checkpoint from the CycleIsland site (with the small fairing).

The piccie of the trike was at the "Round Tower" in Southsea


----------



## Wildduck (23 Apr 2009)

...and that's me in front. I wondered where you've been hiding Mr.C!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (25 Apr 2009)

I am really looking forward to riding the island again. I used to live there and the best bit was the bike rides. I am not convinced that I will enjoy it as much as I used to (older, fatter and less fit!).

I called Wightlink to enquire about booking as a 'foot passenger' and was told (with a laugh) 'don't worry you will be fine, just turn up'!!. I was planning to travel either 8.00 or 9.00 ferry from Portsmouth..


----------



## montage (25 Apr 2009)

My club is going for the 8.00 ferry....so I guess I am aswell!


----------



## montage (26 Apr 2009)

I'm pulling out of this due to knee injuries...had to call in an emergancy lift from todays club run.

To all those who are going, have fun


----------



## CopperBrompton (26 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear that - injuries are a pain in more ways than one.


----------



## Bollo (27 Apr 2009)

Bad luck Mon. Look after those knees.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Apr 2009)

I've been in touch with the Isle of Wight tourist people, and they've assured me that all the hills will have been ironed flat by Sunday.


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I've been in touch with the Isle of Wight tourist people, and they've assured me that all the hills will have been ironed flat by Sunday.


LOL...Hopefully the weather will be nicer than today!


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Apr 2009)

The past two weekends, I've had perfect weather for all-day rides, so hopefully I'll maintain my record.


----------



## smokie36 (27 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Looks like I'm doing this now - leaving from Kite Hill. Though I'm getting a wee bit worried about all this talk of hills...

Mind you I did (just) manage to cycle up cheddar gorge yesterday so it can't be as bad as that. Can it?


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Apr 2009)

Any time a place is named after a hill, you know it's not going to be good :-)


----------



## montage (27 Apr 2009)

The IoW is more or less an extension of the south downs....but more vicious. When I did it there was a horrible head wind so I may be exaggerating it in my own mind....but it was hiiilly.

Most of the climbs are great fun though...a good mixture of all different types of hills on the island!


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 May 2009)

I understand several forumites are starting from Wooten, so Donald will text me as you set off and we'll meet at the chain-link ferry in Cowes.

Can't imagine there will be vast numbers of Trices there, but mine is black (with black sidepod bags) and the fairing will be fitted. I will also be wearing a shockingly hi-viz t-shirt. :-)


----------



## StuAff (1 May 2009)

Ben,
Sounds good to me, planning to make the 0800 car ferry into Fishbourne (got the alarm set already, as I'll need an early start to make it round by six...!), I think Cunobelin and a few others are too. I imagine folders will be in as vast numbers as trikes...probably fewer  We can be domestiques for each other puffing up them bloomin' hills 
Bike here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/27476738@N04/3349525537/
Likely jersey here: http://www.primaleurope.com/p-198-metallica-ride-the-lightning-mens-cycling-jersey.aspx (should be easy to spot- and if it's not that one, something similar!).


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 May 2009)

Cool - the plan is to meet on the Cowes side of the chain-link ferry at around 08:45-9:00. 

The trikes can claim to be waiting for the folders up the hills, and vice-versa. :-)


----------



## montage (2 May 2009)

Gutted I am missing this, still off the bike.

Best of luck with this, I look forward to hearing the reports


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2009)

I will be on the 08:00 ferry, a good social usually meet a few fgrom this and other sites.

I will be on a black Thorn Nomad, as the Trike is still off the road.

Although there will be a delay as my wife is still deciding whether she is coming along (55k) or not (100k) - as a result I will be in the long queue at Wootton.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 May 2009)

What's up with the trike?

The Nomad could blend in a bit more!


----------



## Before40 (2 May 2009)

*Confused*


Last year was Clockwise, so pretty straightforward off the Sot'on ferry and GO!.
But what happens with this year Anti-clockwise route and the little chain ferry from East Cowes? - Is the first check-point at Yarmouth after the Chain Ferry, & East cowes the last.
Does the Chain Ferry get crowded at 09:00hrs?

Can't wait!


----------



## johnnyh (2 May 2009)

heading over tonight, so will be getting up, having a good breakfast and heading for the closest check point to Ryde.

Looks like the weather is going to be good, just hope the winds are kind


----------



## PaulM (2 May 2009)

*On my Catrike Speed*



Cunobelin said:


> I will be on the 08:00 ferry, a good social usually meet a few fgrom this and other sites.
> 
> I will be on a black Thorn Nomad, as the Trike is still off the road.
> 
> Although there will be a delay as my wife is still deciding whether she is coming along (55k) or not (100k) - as a result I will be in the long queue at Wootton.



I'll be on the 08:00 Ferry too with my orange Catrike Speed. I didn't pre-register in time though, so I'll have to either join the queue at Wootton or, if it's really long, press on and register at a later check point so at least I will be counted in the official figures as doing it.


----------



## PaulM (2 May 2009)

*Catch you at Yarmouth?*



Ben Lovejoy said:


> Cool - the plan is to meet on the Cowes side of the chain-link ferry at around 08:45-9:00.
> 
> The trikes can claim to be waiting for the folders up the hills, and vice-versa. :-)



Ben,

I'll be on the 8am ferry from Portsmouth. Don't know how long it will take to register at Wootton (might not bother there and save some time though), so will probably be somewhat after 9:00 by the time I reach the chain link ferry. If so, will hopefully catch you at the Yarmouth coffee/cake stop. It would be good to have a peloton of trikes. I shall be on my Orange Catrike Speed.


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 May 2009)

Donald & co aren't sure what time registration opens at Wooton anyway, so they might not be able to register until 9. I'll PM you my mobile.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> What's up with the trike?
> 
> The Nomad could blend in a bit more!



I had a small incident with a large pothole and buckled a wheel. At any speed there is a noticable wobble. It would not be safe on the lower reaches of the Island

I am awaiting new wheels from the States which have not arrived in time


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 May 2009)

That's a pain :-(

Speaking of which, I am now at my guesthouse on the Isle of Wight and those bastards at the tourist authority lied to me: the hills are still here! 

I got into lowest gear just getting from the chain-link ferry to my guest-house, half a mile away. I'm wondering whether I could get a note from my mum.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (2 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I'm wondering whether I could get a note from my mum.






Brilliant


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I'm wondering whether I could get a note from my mum.




Wouldn't a push (or tow) be more practical?


.......... Or is that the note?



> Please push BEN up the hill....
> 
> Ben's Mum


----------



## StuAff (2 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> That's a pain :-(
> 
> Speaking of which, I am now at my guesthouse on the Isle of Wight and those bastards at the tourist authority lied to me: the hills are still here!
> 
> I got into lowest gear just getting from the chain-link ferry to my guest-house, half a mile away. I'm wondering whether I could get a note from my mum.



Don't worry, you're not alone. I did the 55k route last year (first time & didn't think I'd be up to the whole thing- actually did 59 miles for various reasons) and spent every climb wheezing and/or cursing (not too loudly I hope...). And I am and was (a) younger and ( on a lighter bike. I must be in better shape this time around, but I certainly don't expect to climb well.........
Anyway, low gears are supposed to be better for your knees! I wish sticking DualDrive on the Jetstream didn't add over a kilo in weight, but the 22" low gear proves its worth on stuff like that.....And the downhill mode's handy on the other side


----------



## PaulM (2 May 2009)

Hmmm, trike now on top of the car. I have a slightly sore throat - is this swine flu? I phoned NHS direct and all I got was crackling. When I did get through they asked me if I was coming out in a little rasher ...


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2009)

You may not get past Customs!


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 May 2009)

dEar miSteR RanndoNee

bEn canOt do thE ryDe beCoz hE haS goT sWyne fEva

SynEd bEns mUm

(Waddya think - will it work?)


----------



## ufkacbln (2 May 2009)

We could see the entire Island being quarantined and we will all be stuck as the Feries are cancelled and the Royal Navy patrols a cordon around the Coast!

Mind you the hills on the South are a bit of a Swine!


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 May 2009)

Oh, forgot to say: trike no problem on the train. The bike compartment is pretty decent, with provision for three bikes. The trike did take up all three spaces (though I suspect we'd have bodged another bike in there too, had the need arisen), but fortunately there were no other bikes on board.

The train manager was very friendly and made a point of checking I was off the train ok at Southampton before the train continued its journey to Weymouth.


----------



## montage (3 May 2009)

How was it?


----------



## Before40 (3 May 2009)

montage said:


> How was it?


Hot, the hills have got steeper, and the other cyclists faster!

Great day though, and made it back just in time for the 2.30 ferry.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2009)

Before40 said:


> Hot, the hills have got steeper, and the other cyclists faster!
> 
> Great day though, and made it back just in time for the 2.30 ferry.



2.30...blimey! Did you have a big plate of spinach for breakfast? I was setting myself the target of making it back to Kite Hill by 5.00, which I probably would have done but my old 'friend' the chain drop fairy returned with a vengeance. Again, and again..lost count. Nonetheless, I was back there before 5.30, and this was with all those enforced breaks, a leisurely and deserved lunch at Blackgang at 1.30 or so (saw a few trikes there- any of you lot?), elevenses at Yarmouth, and generally trying not to kill myself. I was (pleasantly) surprised by my hill climbing ability- admittedly aided by a 22" bottom ratio, but the only one that I couldn't ride up was the blighter at Freshwater (my excuse is I didn't have any kind of run up due to the sharp turn). Apart from aforementioned problem, Mr Jetstream performed admirably. It poured scorn on the towpath at Yarmouth where few roadies dared to tread (they were asking for a way round it!). There was one patronising so-and-so roadie who said 'good effort' as he went past (that's how it came across)- small wheels, so what? No many folders- I seemed to have the only Dahon, a singular Birdy, at least one Brommie, couple of Airnimals, and a rather nice Bike Friday.


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2009)

montage said:


> How was it?


+
Decent weather and the wind helped a bit for once. Nice cake ladies at the schools.
-
Too much traffic, including a motorbike rally that I could have lived without. Did see my first MR2/Motortrike conversion though. 

Double - 
Anyone else cross the pilot of the chain-bridge at Cowes off their Christmas card list?


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2009)

Bollo said:


> +
> Decent weather and the wind helped a bit for once. Nice cake ladies at the schools.
> -
> Too much traffic, including a motorbike rally that I could have lived without. Did see my first MR2/Motortrike conversion though.
> ...



Were you there just after nine? Me and a few others got left on the slipway when they decided it was full. Well, problem was the four-wheeled things...


----------



## ufkacbln (3 May 2009)

Ferry was fun!

As Background there were a "few" cyclists waiting for the Ferry. for some reason the cars were let through as aooposed to a "first come first serve" and a token number allowed on around the cars.


An American Lady led a revolt by offering to pay, and was told she couldn't. When about 200 cyclists tried to board there was a threat to close the service, which was then hastily revised as there were no cars anyway (only because someone had stopped them round the corner out of the operator's sight!

Imagine this lot getting across ten or twelve at a time!

.. and note the second wave still waiting!


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2009)

StuAff said:


> Were you there just after nine? Me and a few others got left on the slipway when they decided it was full. Well, problem was the four-wheeled things...



No, I was there after getting off the 10am ferry. I was the gobshite that questioned the pilot at around 10:45 after he'd just said "cars first" for the 3rd time, even though there were many cyclists that had been queueing far longer than any of the cars in the queue. That's when he threatened to withdraw the service. That's when about 200 cyclists started to sound very, very ugly.....


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Ferry was fun!
> 
> As Background there were a "few" cyclists waiting for the Ferry. for some reason the cars were let through as aooposed to a "first come first serve" and a token number allowed on around the cars.
> 
> ...




Sounds like he has problems recognising repeating patterns. That's the nub though - cars pay and cycles don't.

Also had an above average number of island chavs cacking out insults from their rusting tossmobiles.

I like the Randonne, but I'm getting tired of the giant chip that some islanders seem to carry on their shoulders. Either you want visitors or you don't. Make up your f****** minds.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2009)

Have the feeling I was in the second wave....


----------



## Bollo (3 May 2009)

Anyone got any idea of numbers, because there did seem to be more cyclists than I can remember from previous 'editions'?


There's always some waiting at the chain bridge, especially when the ride is anticlockwise, but this year it was a phenomenal ballache, mainly thanks to laughing-boy behind the wheel, or whatever you use to control a chain-bridge.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2009)

Bollo said:


> Anyone got any idea of numbers, because there did seem to be more cyclists than I can remember from previous 'editions'?
> 
> 
> There's always some waiting at the chain bridge, especially when the ride is anticlockwise, but this year it was a phenomenal ballache, mainly thanks to laughing-boy behind the wheel, or whatever you use to control a chain-bridge.


Nothing yet on the official site RE numbers yet, but I agree- seemed busier than last year (when I did the 55k route)- all the controls were busy, last year it had dropped off by late afternoon.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 May 2009)

..well I enjoyed the ride a lot....was good for me to hook up with Johnnyh and his mates....I took the galaxy but the triple was never used so I should have taken th eBianchi...oh well...lots of peeps on fixes...wow...on those hills as well!

Weather was good...warn in th esun, cold enuff for a jacket in th eshade.

Big hill along the coast...with an ice cream stop at th etop...went up that easy enuff but right at the end of th eride the hills got shorter and steeper and I was cold by then...

Good day.


----------



## Before40 (4 May 2009)

StuAff said:


> 2.30...blimey! Did you have a big plate of spinach for breakfast?


5 hrs didn't seem fast to me - pure pain! - & I had to cycle an extra 10 miles before & after to & from the ferry!
Only stopped for check in's - managed all the hills this year, although i'm not sure how! - they just seemed to keep coming. Black Gang Chine definately the worst hill I've climed (Anticlockwise) since Ditchling Beacon. Missed all the drama that seems to have gone on at the chain ferry (luckily).
Always a nice friendly enjoyable ride


----------



## Domestique (4 May 2009)

69.7 miles total
5hrs 53mins
11.8mph av
40mph max

8am ferry from Portsmouth to Fishbourne pre bought tickets and pre registered for ride saved a bit of time early on. We must have missed the faffing at the chainlink ferry, although a backlog of cyclists was building up quick.
Blackgang most def the biggest test of the day.
4pm ferry back to Portsmouth
Great ride, the weather helped. Must be a sod in the rain and wind. Want to be back next year if we can.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

Was a great ride. If bastard hilly. And yes, Blackgang was the biggest, nastiest bastard of them all. I set my facebook status at the top to: Ben Lovejoy has just cycled up a bastarding bastard of a bastard hill and wishes to observe that it was a real bastard.

We had four trikes for most of the lap (Donald, Darren, Gary and myself) with Paul on his Catrike joining us for some of it.

Full trip report will be online by tomorrow.

Ben


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2009)

THese rides always benefit form a good weather forecast.

The figures from Wootton were I beleive approaching the 700 mark for the 100 km Randonnee alone, not counting those on the 55k - so I suspect we are looking at more than last years 1600


----------



## PaulM (4 May 2009)

*Pretty shade of pink*

[FONT=&quot] I started the ride at 9:10 and completed it at 5:55. Maximum speed of 41mph on Brook Down, moving average of 10.3 mph. Did you see the 4 ICE trikes? I just caught them up. Also saw a Speed Machine, a Grasshopper and a Pedersen. Lots of tandems too.

I neglected to apply sunblock so am now a pretty shade of pink.

I was lucky with the chain ferry.

The queues for tickets for the ferry at Portsmouth were the biggest I've seen. Fortunately I was able to get mine from someone who had a couple spare.
[/FONT]


----------



## smokie36 (4 May 2009)

smokie36 said:


> Mind you I did (just) manage to cycle up cheddar gorge yesterday so it can't be as bad as that. Can it?



It can, and it was... I never want to hear the words Blackgang Chine again as long as I live... I've haven't been that pleased to see an Ice Cream van since I was six...

We got started about 10.30 from Wooton and didn't really have any problems on the chain link - they just piled on as many bikes as would fit. Eventually staggered back to the start point at 6.30ish - just got my card stamped before they closed for the night.

But I made it. And to be honest 4 weeks ago I didn't think I would so today I'm going to have a couple of beers and feel pleased with myself...


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2009)

smokie36 said:


> It can, and it was... I never want to hear the words Blackgang Chine again as long as I live... I've haven't been that pleased to see an Ice Cream van since I was six...
> 
> We got started about 10.30 from Wooton and didn't really have any problems on the chain link - they just piled on as many bikes as would fit. Eventually staggered back to the start point at 6.30ish - just got my card stamped before they closed for the night.
> 
> But I made it. And to be honest 4 weeks ago I didn't think I would so today I'm going to have a couple of beers and feel pleased with myself...



Hand on heart, I don't think Blackgang was that bad- bad, yes, but worse for me were all those deceptively easy looking stretches that turned out to be anything but. The pain for me came from sunburn (I'm thoroughly regretting I forgot the sunblock). I was expecting to have real trouble climbing, but I think I just got into the knack of dropping down gears (and making I had the right hub gear setting!) early enough. Kept the pace steady, that did the trick. That, and making sure I refuelled and rehydrated. I didn't go for an ice cream, but I was sure glad of the break though.


----------



## Bollo (4 May 2009)

StuAff said:


> Hand on heart, I don't think Blackgang was that bad- bad, yes, but worse for me were all those deceptively easy looking stretches that turned out to be anything but. The pain for me came from sunburn (I'm thoroughly regretting I forgot the sunblock). I was expecting to have real trouble climbing, but I think I just got into the knack of dropping down gears (and making I had the right hub gear setting!) early enough. Kept the pace steady, that did the trick. That, and making sure I refuelled and rehydrated. I didn't go for an ice cream, but I was sure glad of the break though.



Aye, I always find the twiddly hills around Bembridge and Wootton harder than the big climbs along the south of the Island. My local terrain isn't that different from the IoW (like montage said, the IoW feels like and extension of the South Downs) so I guess that helps desensitise the legs.

I got vicious sunburn last year even though it was fairly cloudy, so I came prepared with some white paint this year. 

to the Wayfarers for organising the ride.
to my mate Jim who chose this as his first ever 100km ride. Pain, thy name is Jim.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

StuAFF, I have checked the Official Records and they state that Blackgang was a bastarding bastard of a climb.

But yes, the deceptive bits that looked downhill but weren't have also earned their own special place on my list of Places That Will Be Dealt With Come The Glorious Day.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> StuAFF, I have checked the Official Records and they state that Blackgang was a bastarding bastard of a climb.
> 
> But yes, the deceptive bits that looked downhill but weren't have also earned their own special place on my list of Places That Will Be Dealt With Come The Glorious Day.


I'm not disagreeing- when you expect it to be nasty, at least you're prepared for it....!


----------



## 2PedalsTez (4 May 2009)

I had a great day and loved every minute of it.
As an ex-islander I am really sorry that some riders didn't feel welcome. I myself didn't experience any grief, although did get buzzed by a group on their chunky motorbikes (I just shrug and put it down to jealousy!).

I thought the route was great, weather great, check points well sorted.

And, I agree, the hairy fella on the chain ferry was a little bit unhappy..
I was in the group from East Cowes (around 10.30ish) where he started to get a little grumpy and was insisting on letting cars on first, leaving a load of us behind. Still it was funny when the (mad) rider jumped for it as the ramp was lifting (to great cheers!!).

All in all, a fantastic day and look forward to many more.

(ps I have NEVER swallowed quite so many flies)


----------



## Paulus (4 May 2009)

I was also at the ferry from 10.00. There was some woman shouting at us all to move out of the way as the cars would not be able to get off the ferry, even though there was a BMW sitting at the top of the slipway blocking the way. A bit of cycle power/anarchy seemed to win the day with the hairy one in charge of the ferry. Yet again another good day on the IOW.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

No complaints here at all (apart from those hills!). Everyone I encountered was friendly (even some of the chain-gangs said 'Good morning' as they passed!), the weather couldn't have been better, the checkpoints were really well organised (apart from The Great Tea Disaster of 2009 at Bembridge, an episode that will chill the soul for many a year) and the company was ok too. :-)


----------



## ufkacbln (4 May 2009)

Just recieved this:



> Well done to all of you who took part in the 25th Randonnee on Sunday 3rd May 2009.
> 
> 2156 cyclists took part this year, up from 1644 in 2008 which was great to see. Of the 2156 riders, 1851 took part in the 100km ride and 305 in the 55km ride.
> 
> ...



Probably explains the Great Tea Disaster..... !


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

My ride report is now online:
http://www.benlovejoy.com/cycle/tripreports/isleofwight/

Ben


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> No complaints here at all (apart from those hills!). Everyone I encountered was friendly (even some of the chain-gangs said 'Good morning' as they passed!), the weather couldn't have been better, the checkpoints were really well organised (apart from The Great Tea Disaster of 2009 at Bembridge, an episode that will chill the soul for many a year) and the company was ok too. :-)



Last year at Bembridge (admittedly in the morning) I had a really nice bit (well, slab really  ) of bread pudding, was somewhat disappointed with paucity of cakes remaining when I got there. And indeed, lack of tea (not British!) All the Speedy Gonzales types must have cleaned them out....


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> My ride report is now online:
> http://www.benlovejoy.com/wheels/cycle/tripreports/isleofwight/
> 
> Ben



Aah....We did meet after all! Didn't see any trikes around at East Cowes, but you guys were at Yarmouth when I arrived there (should have said hello then..). I was the guy who took that group shot at Blackgang! Paul was in the ferry queue, think he bought his ticket from the same chap as me.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

Oh how funny! Small world indeed :-)


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 May 2009)

> Blackgang was a bastarding bastard of a climb



it wasnt that tough guys...Johnnyh & I cruised up it....icecream van at top full of fat leathered up motorbike gangs....and then the downhill from there....great views.


----------



## Bollo (4 May 2009)

2000+. Good numbers.

There was plenty of tea at Bembridge when I pulled in. I may have downed a few cups.

Nice write-up Ben. I think I passed you somewhere between Blackgang and Ventor. Its a pity there wasn't some way of identifying all the CC peoples on the ride as it would have been good to say hiya.


----------



## laserjet9 (4 May 2009)

*A very grand day out.*

I first rode this circuit a couple of years ago but clockwise in september. I had a great day and got around in a time of 4hrs 14, and 4hrs02 on the road, 5 minutes shy of my best. I didn't mind blackgang and freshwater but all those hills into wooton bridge were sapping. Chain ferry was fine, i rolled round the corner just as all the hubub was finishing and was the last person on so only waited 30 secs. Guy with the beard, have a shave, well done one and all and see you all next year.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 May 2009)

Bollo, the investigation team for the Public Enquiry will be in touch with you to find out exactly how many cups you drank.

Laserjet, are you sure the 'jet' part of your name doesn't refer to an accessory you fitted to your bike to achieve that amazing time?

To be fair to the guy on the chain-link ferry, he was a bit annoyed to start with as he wanted to do the ride but had to work. He was on duty when I came across at 08:40-ish and still on duty when the Wooton gang gave me a lift back at 10pm-ish!


----------



## Bollo (4 May 2009)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Bollo, the investigation team for the Public Enquiry will be in touch with you to find out exactly how many cups you drank.


In both competition and out-of-competition testing, I have never had levels of tea, coffee or cup o'soup above the permitted CC limits!


Ben Lovejoy said:


> To be fair to the guy on the chain-link ferry, he was a bit annoyed to start with as he wanted to do the ride but had to work. He was on duty when I came across at 08:40-ish and still on duty when the Wooton gang gave me a lift back at 10pm-ish!


I think he was annoyed that some of us didn't have mudguards and a triple.


----------



## johnnyh (4 May 2009)

Quote:
Blackgang was a bastarding bastard of a climb 



BigonaBianchi said:


> it wasnt that tough guys...Johnnyh & I cruised up it....icecream van at top full of fat leathered up motorbike gangs....and then the downhill from there....great views.



yeah it wasn't too bad, and I had spent the previous evening in the A&E at Newport... that esplanade from the Ryde speedcat is not bike friendly, front wheel got caught between two boards and I took a flying lesson with my face, wrists and elbow taking the impact at landing - offset by my helmet.

Thanks to the great staff at the hospital for getting me sorted, off to get the jaw and teeth looked at tomorrow.

Great day out though, looking forward to another go next year - but without the concussion headache to accompany it


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2009)

johnnyh said:


> Quote:
> Blackgang was a bastarding bastard of a climb
> 
> 
> ...



Ryde Pier is indeed a bit dodgy for cyclists- took the cat last year, but apart from going the wrong way and ending up starting at Bembridge, tiptoeing over the pier (even with 40mm tyres) twice was another reason I decided the car ferry was the best option. And it was- much less bother, 25 minutes longer crossing outweighed by the considerable advantages.


----------



## Paulus (5 May 2009)

I learnt the hard way a few years back when i came a cropper on the pier to the esplanade. I was trying to weave my way down the pier to miss the gaps when my 25mm tyres got trapped in the gap. A fairly low speed crash and fortunately do damage to the front wheel. I have walked along the pier since. I managed to top 41, (41.6) mph down the road on the other side of the cliff from freshwater, very exhilarating. I also managed to get one of the last cups of tea at Bembridge. It went down a treat with a couple of bits of cake that were left.


----------



## montage (5 May 2009)

If you do cycle down the pier....do it in zigzags!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2009)

Bollo said:


> In both competition and out-of-competition testing, I have never had levels of tea, coffee or cup o'soup above the permitted CC limits!
> 
> I think he was annoyed that some of us didn't have mudguards and a triple.



...and there was also someone with a..............




































SINGLE PANNIER!


----------



## montage (5 May 2009)

saw that long post and spent ages waiting for a photo to load.

Damn you Cunobelin!
I may pop over to the IoW sometime this summer for a few hilly rides.... hmmm....possible CC ride....watch this space


----------



## Bollo (5 May 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> ...and there was also someone with a..............
> 
> <lots and lots of returns>
> 
> SINGLE PANNIER!




The world's gone to hell in a handcart!


----------



## CopperBrompton (5 May 2009)

I saw the single-pannier lady near the start, but there was no sign of her later, so I assume she was arrested by the CC police.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 May 2009)

What made it even worse (if that is possible) was that.....




































................it was on the front wheel


----------



## Headgardener (6 May 2009)

Oh No That is the height of cycling faux pax (sp! I was rubbish at french at school).


----------

